# Bandit 150



## Toddppm (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm about sick of this machine but it's almost paid off.....

Is the feed wheel hydraulic pressure adjustable on these? Don't remember seeing anything in the manual.

My lower feed wheel will stop with just about any twig getting near it, bigger pieces will stop them both half the time. Have to constantly play with reversing the feed or lifting the top wheel/use down pressure to get it to feed. My old 200, I could just let run and feed nonstop almost until everything was done every time. Babysitting this machine is almost defeating the purpose of having a chipper :bang:

I'm thinking maybe the pressure is set too low and bypassing when it gets a load on the wheels?? Any other ideas?


----------



## Eq Broker (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Todd,

You could have a couple of issues. We had a Bandit 250XP having the same problem and it turned out to be a weak hydraulic pump. You should be able to contact the Bandit Service department and they could walk you through on how to check the pressure. You will need a hydraulic pressure gauge that might have to go to 3,000 psi. If the pump checks out, the Bandit service department can direct you to the proper port to turn up the pressure. The port will usually have a nut to loosen and then you can turn the pressure up with an allen head wrench. Ask Bandit about the proper pressure setting for your chipper.

I hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (Apr 30, 2013)

Toddppm said:


> I'm about sick of this machine but it's almost paid off.....
> 
> Is the feed wheel hydraulic pressure adjustable on these? Don't remember seeing anything in the manual.
> 
> ...



it sounds like a weak hydraulic pump, its a fairly easy fix to take it out and have the pump rebuilt. change the filter and fluid to remove all metal contaminates .

joe
TriState forestry equipment


----------



## Toddppm (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for the infos. This thing has always been like this from new , maybe a little worse now that's why I'm hoping an adjustment. Been in the shop for a couple more serious issues but this was never really addressed. Guess i'll have to get some gauges and check it out before taking in again.


----------



## gdavis24 (Apr 30, 2013)

Almost easier to take it to a local hydraulic shop where can test sys pressure, bypass valve and dirty seals. 
Then, with the motor running at speed, but chipper blade disengaged, feed in a 4x4 against the dead chipper wheel and you should chew up 
both sides of the 4x4.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 2, 2013)

If it's been doing this since new then you have a bad component somewhere, probably the drive motor but who knows. Take it back to the dealer, they should fix and if its still under warranty all the better. There is no separate adjustment for the feed rollers.


----------



## Toddppm (May 2, 2013)

CalTreeEquip said:


> If it's been doing this since new then you have a bad component somewhere, probably the drive motor but who knows. Take it back to the dealer, they should fix and if its still under warranty all the better. There is no separate adjustment for the feed rollers.



I wish the dealer was competent enough to fix it. The 1rst time I took it in for this the mechanic was obsessed with why my air filter was clogged and wanted to change my blades for around $1,000.00. This is from the local Bobcat dealer who got the Bandit sales business. #### them! Chipper is almost 5 years old now anyways. Vermeer was very helpful with getting some other warranty work done on the clutch for me so I might just have them check it out. I'd like to get the gauges and check just to learn about how it works but time to do it is another story.


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT (May 3, 2013)

sorry to hear youve had a bad experience, its definatly a weak pump if you want my opinion from 500 miles away. if the machine was at our facility i could simply test the pressure and have a answer on the problem in minutes. if your tired of it sell it and move on to another machine


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 3, 2013)

If it was a bad pump I would think both feed rollers would be weak. Think he said its just the bottom one.
If its just one roller and its been doing since new I would guess its a faulty drive motor.
There should be a flow divider in there somewhere but I don't think that's adjustable.


----------



## Bigstumps (May 6, 2013)

It sounds like a pressure problem but I wouldn't focus on the pump without some tests.

1st - Depending on engine that pump may be belt driven off the disk. As needed feed wheel force goes up so does required pressure and thus the sheave on the pump requires more torque - the belt could be slipping under this condition. Is it a belt drive pump? Is the belt tight?

2nd - Does it have a lift / crush cylinder? How well does that function?

3rd - Does it have auto feed? Some Bandits have a relief valve right in the forward / reverse valve. A little plug comes out and there is a slotted screw you tighten to increase pressure - don't do this without a gauge in the system - otherwise you can explode pump backs or other stuff. This relief valve has a tendency to back out - lowering the relief pressure.

4th - If you can't get more pressure by turning up the relief it can be any number of things - bad relief valve, bad hydraulic motors won't transfer pressure into torque, or bad pump won't make pressure

At this point you either troubleshoot or replace parts hoping you hit the right one 1st. I prefer to troubleshoot.


----------



## Toddppm (May 9, 2013)

Thing worked half decent today. 

Pump is not belt driven , I don't think? Will check it out.

It does have a lift/down pressure and that works very good.

It also does have auto feed which works fine once you get something big enough in there to start feeding and will stop and restart with the rpms. 

I'll probably end up taking it somewhere when we don't need it for a few days. I don't want to screw it up worse.

It is usually the bottom roller that stops first, not like junk is getting jammed in there either, we keep the trap door open all the time. Just seems weak and the top will stop rolling if it doesn't grab right away.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 9, 2013)

Does it squeal when the feed wheel stops turning? If so there is a problem with the pressure relieve valve.
Since you have auto feed the problem very well could be in servo actuated control valve.


----------



## Toddppm (May 9, 2013)

No squeal at all.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (May 9, 2013)

OK its not the pressure valve then. Next time it does it, turn off the auto feed and see what happens. If it starts rolling normal then it would have to be the auto feed block but I don't work on those often so I'm not sure.


----------



## nitrousbaby (Mar 14, 2016)

Did you ever find out what ur problem was? Mine is doing the same thing. I'd appreciate any help


----------

